# Meet Lola.....



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

My new little girl! we collect her 8th January! i'm excited and so very nervous!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

she looks tiny! how old is she?


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Rose of Love said:


> she looks tiny! how old is she?


She's 5 months old! i'm hoping for a growth spurt! I hope she's not as tiny as my Yorkie was! (3lbs).


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Lola! She's sooo pretty! She looks alot like Alfie, she just has a bit more sable on her than he has. Their daddy certainly makes gorgeous babies, and if she is anything like Alfie she won't be huge, he's 4 lb 10 ounces at 11 months and is very dainty.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

RosieC said:


> Hey Lola! She's sooo pretty! She looks alot like Alfie, she just has a bit more sable on her than he has. Their daddy certainly makes gorgeous babies, and if she is anything like Alfie she won't be huge, he's 4 lb 10 ounces at 11 months and is very dainty.


Hi Rosie!
Yes..she IS very dainty! she has darker hair down her back which I love..I hope she keeps it!
I was hoping she would make 4-5lbs...as I said, my Yorkie was just 3lbs and she used to scare me to death at times! I hope she looks alot like her half brother Alfie...he is stunning! ;-)
Thanks for adding me on FB by the way!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is beautiful!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Aww she's lovely


----------



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

She's cuuute! Love her color.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

she's a sweetie x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a DOLL!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful girl!
Congrats! x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

congrats!! She looks so tiny


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks all! =)


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's darling!!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love the eyes.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous congratulations.xo


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a pretty girl. Shes lovely. CONGRATS x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

rms3402 said:


> She's beautiful! I love the eyes.


she looks like the Green eyed monster! probably should have turned the flash off..


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's so pretty Congrats!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's super pretty!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!!!!


----------



## mummyjem (Dec 16, 2010)

she is gorgus... she as a stripe down her back like my rocco


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

She is so adorable. Congrats. 
I Cant wait to get to know our new fur member. Don't be nerves. She will be just fine with her new family.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

She's gorgeous. x


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

she's gorgeous!!!!!


----------

